# Challenge Winners- see post #81 -



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

**

*A big Thank You! to everyone who took the time and made the effort to vote daily for one of the Maltese Rescues. Another challenge will be announced soon. :chili::chili:*

*Another "Shelter Challenge" has been announced starting Monday, January 18, 2010. We have been given a second chance to help the fluffs in need of rescue. Get your FB and Twitter friends to vote for American Maltese Rescue (AMR), Fort Bragg, CA, or Northcentral Maltese Rescue (NMR), Inc., Racine WI. As a group we CAN make a difference and grab that prize $$$. Voting has begun!!!!!!!!*
<div align='center'>







Welcome to The Animal Rescue Site $100,000 Shelter<sup>+</sup> Challenge — together with Petfinder.com.Now you can help The Animal Rescue Site choose which eligible Petfinder.com animal rescue organizations will receive special funds to help animals! Voting is simple: just select your Country and (if U.S. or Canada) State/Province. All other fields are optional and accept partial (but not misspelled or inaccurate) information. *You can cast one vote every day for your favorite rescue organization.*

*Voting began on Monday, January 18th!* 
Eighty-five grants will be awarded for a total of $100,000 to eligible Petfinder.com members. Final prizes will go to the eligible Petfinder.com organization with the highest accumulative votes for the duration of the Challenge as specified in the rules.

Voting begins on January 18th, 2010, and ends at midnight (PST) on April 18th, 2010. The more friends you can rally to vote for your favorite rescue organization, the better its chances of winning. Every vote, every day counts - shelters can pull ahead even during the last few days with enough support. Get people involved! Your favorite rescue organization is counting on you!

Eligible organizations with the most votes could receive a weekly prize and/or one of the other grants below:

*Grand Prize:* One $10,000 grant!

*Honorable Mention:* Three $3,000 grants!

*State Winners*:* Fifty-one $1,000 state grants

(50 U.S. states and Washington D.C.)

*Canadian Winners*:* Two $1,000 grants will be awarded

*International Winner*:* Two $1,000 grants will be awarded.

*Weekly Winners*** We're doubling your chances for a weekly prize! Twenty-Six $1,000 grants will be awarded, two for each week of the Shelter<sup>+</sup> Challenge.



Click here for detailed rules & conditions. 

Click here to see full results (updated daily). 

Resources for participating animal rescue organizations. 

A complete list of previous Winners can be found here.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

I will be clicking ever day!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

What a wonderful contest.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks, Marsha. Very cool.
xoxoxoxoox


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks Marsha!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marsha Thanks!! As in the last one, I'll be clicking every day! Let's hope we can get enough members on board. It's so easy. Here's the website again:

http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickTo....faces?siteId=3

Find and vote for AMR in CA or MNR in WI.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Ok, is it just me? I am unable to vote because it cannot find AMR...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Bellapuppy @ Jan 18 2010, 10:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875047


> Ok, is it just me? I am unable to vote because it cannot find AMR...[/B]


Mine was programmed in already for both of these rescues so it comes up. I think that you can at least put in California and it will give you the rescue orgs...think it might have been a couple of pages in and under American Maltese. Same thing with Wisconsin. Try that otherwise someone else might know. Once you do it, it brings up the orgs you've voted for in the past.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh, thank you. I will try it.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

See if this link works. If not, you need to search under CA, no need to enter a name, and it's on page 2.

Under *American Maltese Assoc. Rescue

http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickTo...eSection_header

Now click away everyone. :dancing banana: :dancing banana: 

EDIT: Link did not work. Enter CA, in the State box, then go to page 2 and scroll down. Look for American Maltese Assoc. Rescue. 

*


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks, Deb. I saw that but I thought AMR was in Ft. Bragg. Ok, I am confused as usual  Anyway, I voted. Yay!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks! I just voted.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Bellapuppy @ Jan 19 2010, 12:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875064


> Thanks, Deb. I saw that but I thought AMR was in Ft. Bragg. Ok, I am confused as usual  Anyway, I voted. Yay![/B]



Yep, that's us. We're all over the place ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Due to a typo error Northcentral can be found by entering Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc. - hence notice there's no space after the "," before Inc. - to enter a search for a particular rescue the name has to be exactly as the contest search has it - ya, dumb I know! :huh: 

Thank you Deb for your directions, and Sue for re-entering the animal rescue link! 

*For AMR : American Maltese Assoc. Rescue *
*Escondido, CA 92026*

*For NMR: Northcentral Rescue,Inc*
*Racine, WI*


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks, guys. I thought it was me, too!
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I just voted and AMR isn't listed in the shelters with the most votes. 
We have to bump it up!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Before I read all these posts, I searched for "American Maltese Rescue," under CA and couldn't find it but then I typed in
"Northcentral Maltese Rescue" under WI and it came up fine, so I voted! :chili:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Due to typo errors, and word abbreviations - If anyone is having an issue voting for either Maltese rescue organization see post #14 in this thread. 

*THANK YOU FOR VOTING!!!! :sHa_banana: :dancing banana: *


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I noticed another "change" to the voting from the last contest: Unless you do a "Search" for the shelter you want to vote for your vote will automatically vote for the shelter you voted for the day before. 

*For voting results so far:* Go to http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickTo...enge_maincolumn Please take notice #2 Rollong Dog Ranch Animal Sanctuary (winner of the last contest) located in a town with popultion less 800 is AGAIN in the top 5 for acquireing votes. :new_shocked: Is this for real??? 

More Info</a>


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Jan 21 2010, 12:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875924


> I noticed another "change" to the voting from the last contest: Unless you do a "Search" for the shelter you want to vote for your vote will automatically vote for the shelter you voted for the day before.
> 
> *For voting results so far:* Got to http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickTo...enge_maincolumn Please take notice #2 Rollong Dog Ranch Animal Sanctuary (winner of the last contest) located in a town with popultion less 800 is AGAIN in the top 5 for acquireing votes. :new_shocked: Is this for real???
> 
> </span>[/B]



I agree. How can that be? Does the whole town vote every day, or else? I hope this isn't fixed. Come on folks, we have to beat them. It only takes a second..


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

This is a bump and...

*Is anyone voting???? :woohoo2: *



**


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Come on SM'ers show your support - *VOTE!!!!* It takes only a minute every day to help the fluffs, and give free kibble to some pupsters in shelter. Don't forget to visit the GRAPHIC LINKS... thread to choose your favorite graphic, then add it to your siggy! :wavetowel2: 


</span>


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bump - Vote!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I've been voting everyday... and I sent the link to all of my friends.... and I posted the link on my
facebook site.... I'm trying!!! :bysmilie: :bysmilie:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Just want to thank everyone for voting. Its a long shot but maybe in time we can move up in the standing. The kids sure need your support. Hugs,Edie


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Jan 24 2010, 10:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877055


> Just want to thank everyone for voting. Its a long shot but maybe in time we can move up in the standing. The kids sure need your support. Hugs,Edie[/B]



LOL ~ Edie, how can I turn that down? You bet I'm voting. Hey, Chargers, and Jets, are out of the game, so let's get AMA in there!!

Yep, we're in the game!!! 

Oh, and Kerry, sorry about your Jets. That blows, big time. Although I was pissed at last week's game, I was thinking of you today, 
and hoping you would win. :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I vote for the AMA in CA everyday.

Thank you, Deb. We drank a bottle of champagne before the end of the first quarter. When we didn't score the first run in the 4th, I knew it was over. I woke up at 9:05pm and thought it was 12:45am. Couldn't understand why Steve was on the phone at 12:45 am, way past his bedtime. LOL

It was fun while it lasted. So happy the Vikings lost.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (Harrysmom @ Jan 24 2010, 06:38 PM)


> I've been voting everyday... and I sent t he link to all of my friends.... and I posted the link on my
> facebook site.... I'm trying!!! :bysmilie: :bysmilie:[/B]


*Thank You Debbie!!! The fluffs need a ton of votes to get the $$$.*  

<div align='center'>


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

...it only takes a minute</span>

<div align=\'center\'>


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

As a supporter of the current Shelter Challenge I regret to say I am no longer able to vote.  As you know the winner of the last contest was a shelter in an obscure western Montana town with a population less then 80. In the current challenge the #3 spot is once again held by that same shelter. This started me to wonder. Last fall some of you entered The $1,000,000 Cutest Dog Contest, and there was some serious cheating involved. So with this in mind I contacted The Animal Rescue Site with the following letter:

January 22, 2009

To whom it may concern;

During the fall last year there was a $1,000,000 contest for the cutest dog. During the contest there was some serious cheating taking place via multiple email address', and robo computers. So now you may be wondering what does this have to do with the present contest in partnership with Petfinder running on The Animal Rescue Site? I will tell you. 

I followed the previous shelter contest with great interest, and was surprised when a shelter in western Montana won first prize. I was surprised because this town as of 2007 had a population of 71. Now there is a new contest - and the number two spot once again is held by the very same shelter as the prior contest winner. I do question how a tiny obscure town in a state that ranks 44Th in population can generate enough votes to rank in the top three for a contest that is international. 

I don't begrudge any shelter prize monies, but I do expect it to be a fair playing field. It is in this light I am asking the officials of this contest to investigate the matter. Thank you in advance.

Regards,

Marsha 

In response I received the following:

Dear Marsha:
I think you've confused The Animal Rescue Site with someone else. We have never run a "$1,000,000 cutest dog" contest.

Since 2008, we have run three Shelter+ Challenges with Petfinder.com and given a total of $300,000 has been given to more than 100 shelters located throughout the United States, Canada, Puerto Rico, and elsewhere. You can find a complete list of all winners at:
http://www.thehungersite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallengewinners.faces?siteId=3

In our current Shelter+ Contest, 85 grants ranging from $1,000 to $10,000 will be awarded -- total awards equaling $100,000 -- and these awards will benefit shelters and rescue organizations in all 50 states, DC, Canada, and elsewhere. Not just one group.

As for your accusation of cheating occurring at our site, The Animal Rescue Site monitors and audits all votes received. The multiple e-mail trick won't help you (no e-mail registration required for voting) nor do "robo computers" work against our site (we have some very clever tech wizards in the backroom and they are much amused that anyone thinks this would work) We have yet to find any proof of cheating by any of the 100+ shelters who have received awards from us since 2008. Frankly the good folks who run shelters and animal rescue organizations are better at feeding and caring for their furry charges than plotting ways to trick computers.

You assume that only the people in Ovide Montana vote for the Rolling Dog Ranch Sanctuary. I think you if you took the time to read their blog or send them a letter, you would find that they have supporters from outside their town. That's the amazing power of the Internet: it doesn't matter where you are located. All that matters is the enthusiasm of your supporters. Let's say that XYZ shelter is located in a town of 100. If only ten people in that town tell ten more people outside that town who then tell the county who then tell ten more people outside that state, you can easily have a 1,000 or 10,000 people voting for you across the country within a week. You might even find supporters outside the U.S.

However, if you really have proof of cheating, we will certainly check into it as well the people at Petfinder.com. We hope that you will put the same passion that you show into campaigning as you do in sending us this note. You might start tonight by e-mailing ten people you know and telling them why they should vote for an animal rescue group that you support. Suggest that they tell ten of their friends. You may be amazed by the results of this positive action.

Best wishes,
Rosemary Jones
PR, The Animal Rescue Site

To this I just sent my reply:

Dear Rosemary, <span style="color:#0000ff">Thank you for your speedy response to my inquiry. However I did not "confuse" The Animal Rescue Site with anyone else. I simply stated there was a cutest dog contest last fall where there was some cheating taking place. My letter to you was an inquiry not an accusation as you seemingly interpreted it. I just found it difficult to understand how a town with less then 80 people (children included) could generate so many votes, I agree with you, the internet is a powerful tool. As for me putting as much passion into campaigning to vote as my correspondence to you I take offense. Please don't tell me what *I *should be doing. I have noted this contest in a breed specific forum with over 8500 registered members. By the way, I no longer can vote since you seem to have had my IP address blocked, but I still can urge my fellow forum members to vote with a vengeance!







Regards, </span>Marsha

I will still give updates on the rankings of Northcentral Maltese Rescue, and American Maltese Assoc. Rescue within this thread, but I have to say I feel left out. So if anyone who reads this thread and has never voted for one of our rescues PLEASE vote for me! Thank you! :bysmilie: </FONT>


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Just a shameless bump!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Shameless bump


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Last Sunday for whatever reason I discovered I could vote again. :chili: But before I could share the news my world turned upside down. I passed out for the 8th time fell off my chair and ultimately ended up in the hospital until late Thursday afternoon. I now have a pacemaker. :huh: It will take me a little time to get up to speed, but I will post current rankings soon. I do hope everyone has been voting. We MUST support our fluffs!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Marsha- I do hope that you are feeling better. I have been voting but was also caught off guard by the shelter you mentioned being in 2nd place. It still amazes me that this is happening - but I will continue to vote  Get better soon.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh, Marsha! 
You have such a big heart, full of love and compassion. I pray you are feeling better, and your heartbeat will be regulated without further complications. You poor thing, that's a lot to take in. I bet you'll be having a special Valentine's Day, for sure. 
xoxoxoxoxooxoxo


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

New update tomorrow, so don't forget to *VOTE* *TODAY**!!! :sHa_banana: *</span></span>


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

<span style="color:#800080">Escondido, CA 92026


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bump.Please vote!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bump and VOTE


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Still voting! :aktion033: 
I hope your feeling better, Marsha!

Hey, do you know that RESCUE INK has the number 9 spot?
They have a TV show.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Racine, WI 53405


It's hard to believe we are slipping further and further behind. Does anyone have ideas how to get our SM members motivated to vote?? :beating a dead horse:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

PLEASE VOTE!!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

bump


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*Overall Ranking:*

Escondido, CA 92026</span>
<span style="color:#800080">
*State Ranking:*

At present I am unable to get the state rankings - but will keep trying and post when available.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I vote every day for the AMA rescue in Cal.One day I voted for them then went back and voted for the North Central MAltese REscue in WI and both votes registered. So not sure about the multiple voting. Might have been a fluke. I tried ti again but it said I already voted,which I did do. I wonder if it registered the second vote since ti was close to midnight and I'd actually caught it on the next day's voting..
Not sure but I have it on my computer ,a sticky note right on my monitor so I don't forget to vote!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

_VOTE, VOTE, VOTE!!!


_[/B]


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I've been voting everyday to give food for over a year and I've been voting for AMA everyday since I read this thread. I have also sent this on to my friends. 

I'm sure some of you know this but for those who don't ........ 
on the left hand of the homepage on this site you can click to get a reminder. </span>
I'd forget half the time if I didn't get their email. Everyone should be voting to help the AMA and after that they should continue to click to give food. 

<span style="color:#FF0000">EVERYONE CLICK FOR FOOD AND VOTE!! It only takes a minute. 


Marsha, I hope you're doing well and are completely recovered. :grouphug:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I vote every morning and I sent this on to friends so I hope they voted too. Glad to see they're pulling up in the rankings! :chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

BUMP and VOTE!!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

We still have a long way to go to get prize money for the fluffs. We voted enough times to get Nissa in Modern Dog, and a members younger brother as a finalist to meet Josh Turner. Why can't we get enough votes to get money for the rescues that do so much for our beloved Maltese breed? 

COME ON SM'ers VOTE EVERYDAY TO SAVE A FLUFF!!!!!


*Overall Ranking:*

1855 Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc. Racine, WI 53405

2580 American Maltese Assoc. RescueEscondido, CA 92026 

*State Ranking:*

59 Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc. Racine, WI 53405

191 American Maltese Assoc. Rescue Escondido, CA 92026


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I noticed some of the links didn't work but I keep the link I've used every day on my computer and on my siggy,so it's easy to remember to click and vote. Plus I have my big yellw sticky note on my monitor.I put important items on it,stick in in the middle of my screen,now way I'm missin' that baby.
Can't do my computer goofin' until I do my yellow sticky and take it off my monitor.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

bump


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*Overall Ranking:*

1849 Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc. Racine, WI 53405

2500 American Maltese Assoc. Rescue Escondido, CA 92026

*State Ranking:*

60 Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc. Racine, WI 53405
186 American Maltese Assoc. Rescue Escondido, CA 92026

*PLEASE KEEP VOTING!!!! Not going to get any prize money this way. *


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bump


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

How's the rankings? I vote every day and sometimes I try to squeak in 2 votes, Once in a while it will allow me to vote twice,,,yeah,I know it's cheating but cheating for a good cause....


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

With all our members, and, non members who peruse this website, it's an absolute disgrace that our rescues are not anywhere near 1st place.

Please vote.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I couldn't have said it any better! It is positively shameful.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It's so sad,I vote everyday,I even passed it on to friends... breaks my heart. I even have it on the bottom of my siggy hoping people will remember.:bysmilie:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*ONLY 10 DAYS LEFT- VOTE, VOTE, VOTE!!!!*
*Overall Ranking:*


1810 Northcentral Maltese Rescue, Inc. Racine, WI 53405

2516 American Maltese Assoc. Rescue Escondido, CA 92026


*State Ranking:*



59 Northcentral Maltese Rescue, Inc. Racine, WI 53405

190 American Maltese Assoc. Rescue Escondido, CA 92026

*I doubt there will be any of the cash going to either of these groups during this challenge, but* *there will be another chance* *for redemption. Stay tuned...*

*Is SM a real community of concerned members that really care about the Maltese breed and want to make a difference, or is it just a place where one can post pictures??? *


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*The Countdown...*

*9 Days left to this challenge VOTE VOTE VOTE!!!*


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Just voted! :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*7 DAYS LEFT TO VOTE IN THIS CHALLENGE - VOTE! VOTE! VOTE!*


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Did you know you can vote more than one time per day if you have an i-Phone or more than one computer? I tested it on my desk top computer in the house,and my Dell Mini in the studio,then my Gateway when I was in town. It worked. My son then tried it on his Alienware lap top and his i-Phone. So all together we recorded 5 separate votes in one day! I also noticed sometimes I can vote in the morning and again in the evening.....if I vote for 2 different shelters. I've tried it,sometimes it works,sometimes it doesn't. 
Is it stuffing the ballot box....yeah... it is...but argue that to a fluff or any breed or species on death row....
But I figure,my desk top is in my house,my mini is in my studio so it's like voting from home and then work... The Gateway was in my car.... hey I'm sure someone else figured it out by now...
I doubt I'm the only one who figured this out...I'm blonde for crying out loud...we're not supposed to be that smart...... Desperate times...desperate measures....


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

It must track on the IP address. Very clever of you Michelle, and a ton of thanks for doing your part!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

It does track on the same ip addy. I have 4 computers in my home, but we all are on the same router


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I found nemo said:


> It does track on the same ip addy. I have 4 computers in my home, but we all are on the same router


Same here but for some reason I can still use all 3 computers to vote 3 times in one day. I wasn't sure it would work until I tried it.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I just did it again so it worked. Once in a while I can vote in the early morning and late evening of the same day and squeak two votes on the same computer...per day.I haven't gotten away w/ that in a while so they must have caught on...

I wish I'd figured out the multiple computers thing sooner! I figured it out by accident while in the studio so tried it on the rest of the lap tops. I sit the lap tops on my desk,in front of my desk top and one at a time,vote,shut down and start the next one up and vote... Same router so not sure why it works but it does....


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> I just did it again so it worked. Once in a while I can vote in the early morning and late evening of the same day and squeak two votes on the same computer...per day.I haven't gotten away w/ that in a while so they must have caught on...
> 
> I wish I'd figured out the multiple computers thing sooner! I figured it out by accident while in the studio so tried it on the rest of the lap tops. I sit the lap tops on my desk,in front of my desk top and one at a time,vote,shut down and start the next one up and vote... Same router so not sure why it works but it does....


Hmmm, maybe this is how that one horse town in western MT racked up so many votes and grabbed the Grand Prize for the other challenge. BTW last I noticed they are in 4th placec for this challenge. :angry:

There wil be another challenge announced after this one, so perhaps the third time will be the charm for the Malts.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*6 DAYS LEFT TO THIS CHALLENGE....VOTE! VOTE! VOTE!!!*


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*Overall Ranking:*

1771 Northcentral Maltese Rescue, Inc. Racine, WI 53405
2504 American Maltese Assoc. Rescue Escondido, CA 92026

*State Ranking:*

58 Northcentral Maltese Rescue, Inc. Racine, WI 53405
189 American Maltese Assoc. Rescue Escondido, CA 92026

*#1 Overall Ranking Shelter:*

Denison City Pound Denison, IA 51442


*4 Days left to VOTE in this challenge...VOTE! VOTE! VOTE!*


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*As of midnight PDT there is just 3 voting days left for this challenge... All the newbies go to **** and vote for Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc. Racine, WI 53405 or*
*American Maltese Assoc. Rescue Escondido, CA 92026 *
*VOTE! VOTE! VOTE!!!...PLEEEEEEEASE???*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I just saw this when I voted (which I do everyday) but either I never noticed this or it's something new. It was on my confirmation of vote page. They have some cool things on the website. ANOTHER GOOD REASON TO VOTE:

$5 off $25 Coupon: Thanks for Voting!

We'd like to thank you for voting with a coupon that you can use at our store. Just type THANKS4VOTING in the "apply coupon" box when you check out, and you will get $5 off of your order of $25 or more*. Thanks for participating!

*Discount codes are not for resale and cannot be combined with any other offers. We reserve the right to limit quantities sold to each customer. Limit one discount code per order.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*JUST 27 HOURS AND 40 MINUTES LEFT TO VOTE...PLEASE VOTE. *
**


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I voted...all 3 computers.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I never noticed the $5 coupon either,until now.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*TICK, TICK, TICK! 6 HOURS LEFT TO GET YOUR VOTE IN BEFORE THE CHALLENGE ENDS! CLICK HERE----->***


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Voted!!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Voted -this is the first time I have noticed the coupon as well.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*The Grand Prize, a $10,000 grant to help animals, goes to:*

*Copper Country Humane Society of Houghton, MI. *

*Three Honorable Mentions, $3,000 grants to help animals, go* *to:*

· *Denison City Pound*, of Denison, IA

· *Best Friends Animal Society*, of Kanab, UT

· *Rolling Dog Ranch Animal Sanctuary*, of Ovando, MT

*International Winners* 

*Country Shelter NameLocation*
Canada Upper Credit Humane Society Erin, Ontario 
Canada S.A.I.N.T.S. Mission, British Columbia 
Mexico Peanut Pet Shelter 
Playa del Carmen Costa Rica Lighthouse Animal Rescue/Faro Rescate Animal Atenas

*NEW CHALLENGE STARTS MAY 17 :chili::chili:- BE READY TO VOTE FOR THE FLUFFS IN NEED! *


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry, I missed this completely, I will be ready for May 17th though. This is wonderful!!!!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm glad Best Friends in Kanab got some $$$ - they do good work! I hope AMR and NMR get some too next time, will vote!


----------

